# Help! Need Devil Costume



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Well Spartan, what did you have in mind?


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well first of all I want the devil costume to be oversized if possible. I found these creature reacher type of devil hands from frightcatalog.com for about $30. I also saw a full creature reacher costume... but it looks fake... and stupid. I really just want to know if anyone can find a really good devil mask, since I can probably create the robe by myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> Ok so usually I try and stay away from adding the devil to my haunted house BUT this year the last room is going to be set in hell. Having said that I am in desperate need of a really good devil costume. (all of the one's I've seen sucked) Last year the finale was the creature reacher Skeleton Pirate Costume (with strobe, fog and all that) but this year I want to blow people away. Any suggestions?






































Here are some of the masks I sell and I also do wigging cheap to complete the look.


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Those masks look good... but I need it to be red to match the hands, and oversized.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

What do the hands look like?


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


>


what do you think of this mask?







[/IMG]


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Spartan005 said:


>


Ok, got the color, what kind of effect are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok Guys I have a question: Which one of these masks look more like an Inn Keeper and his wife







to the Leaky Cauldron.
















here is his wife:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Spartan: check these link out:
 Devil with chest plate
 I thought this looked cool
 nice but not as cool


----------

